# engine bay cleaning?



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

in the Engine bay, whats best material, products to clean:
- the misc metal & alum bits on the engine
- misc plastic bits (usually associtated with housing some electrical doo-dahs)
- misc hoses

* Key is I dont want to damage anything -- but I want it to look new.

THNX - TTitan ( JIM )


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Engine bay aluminium will get best results if removed and polished otherwise its a nightmare to get looking good. Alternatively see APC for hoses below.

Engine bay trim and plastics - give WD40 a go - works wonders.

Hoses to keep with the OEM look get some all purpose cleaner (APC) like tesco's daisy all purpose cleaner. Dilute either 4:1 or 10:1 with water depending on how dirty the hoses are. Rinse with a minimal stream of water with the engine running.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

thanks much! off to Tesco then, then for the APC (got the WD -40 etc )

I'll post pics with results next week.

TTitan (jim)


----------

